# Scoring The Queen's Gambit



## robgb (May 6, 2021)

An excellent walkthrough/tutorial by composer Carlos Rafael Rivera.


----------



## muziksculp (May 6, 2021)

Great Video of C R Rivera showing his ideas, and orchestration, loved the series, and his music.


----------



## Monkberry (May 6, 2021)

This is great! I've watched The Queen's Gambit twice and it's become one of my favorite miniseries of all time. The second time I watched it, I made a point to see who scored it, so thank you for posting this.


----------



## Stringtree (May 6, 2021)

I'm not the same person after watching this. What a beautiful masterclass, for free. 

Sure, I watched the whole series. This was so cool.


----------



## holywilly (May 6, 2021)

How come my YouTube audio playback is in MONO?


----------



## akhill jain (May 6, 2021)

holywilly said:


> How come my YouTube audio playback is in MONO?


Felt the same


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (May 7, 2021)

Lots of gratitude for this inside look!


----------



## composer313 (Dec 12, 2021)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 10, 2022)

Really enjoyed that! Wonderful score, and now has me considering SSO.


----------

